# Hoar Frost -8c yesterday



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Although this was yesterday morning's hoar frost (not snow) at -8c, the scene reminded me of 'Gray's Elergy':

The curfew tolls the knell of parting day,
The lowing herd winds slowly o'er the lea,
The ploughman homeward plods his weary way,
And leaves the world to darkness and to me.

Now fades the glimmering landscape on the sight,
And all the air a solemn stillness holds,
Save where the beetle wheels his droning flight,
And drowsy tinklings lull the distant folds:










_(Not a flake of snow in this photo, just hoar frost & only hoar frost.)_


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice .. hope you were dressed warmly .. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It just goes to show that, whatever the time of year, Somerset is beautiful..... :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

very nice Donald - lovely tonal range and composition :grin:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Lovely.

We had a lot of hoar frost here this week but with work I couldn't get one shot.


----------

